# powerbook pro info



## arnaud_aime (2 Mars 2006)

Je suis navré si je risque de vexer certaine personne par mon nouveau topic ou bien même les administrateurs. N'ayant pas le temps d'effectuer une recherche approfondie et sincère sur l'ensemble des forums je m'en remets à votre bonne volonté. 
Trève de bavardage: je souhaiterais connaitre les réelles dates de sortie du powermac pro car plusieurs rumeurs courent sur le net comme quoi apple ne les auraient pas encore fabriqués. Ce qui expliquerai l'inexsitence de test sur ce sujet. 
Merci encore (si j'obtiens des réponses) 
Je m'excuses encore une fois si le sujet à déja été traité mais étant en CPGE je n'ai pas énormément le temps à mener des recherches. 

Merci de votre comprehension. 
cordialement.


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2006)

*BONJOUR* 

Les Powermac existent depuis deja longtemps 
Les PowerMac G3, G4 et G5 ... 

Je suppose que tu veux parler des futurs "PowerMac Intel"?
Et bien, personne ne sait...
C'est aussi pou cela que tu ne trouve pas de tests sur le net


----------



## Tox (2 Mars 2006)

Sachant en outre que le processeur devant animer ce futur PowerMac n'est pas encore produit par Intel...


----------



## kertruc (2 Mars 2006)

Sachant que personne ne sait... à ce que je sache...


----------



## fredintosh (2 Mars 2006)

Dans le titre de ton message, il y a marqué *powerbook pro* et dans ton message, tu parles de *powermac pro*.

 

A quelle sorte d'ordinateur penses-tu ? Une tour, ou un portable ?

S'il s'agit du portable, c'est le nouveau *macbook pro*, et il existe bel et bien, et disponible à la vente.

http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/


----------



## arnaud_aime (2 Mars 2006)

Autant pour moi, je me reprends. Je parlais bien du macbook pro intel portable (je crois que tout y est cette fois ci). 
S'il existe et mis en vente par la même occasion pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas de test? 
Je vais me faire plus précis pour vous éclairer un peu: sur le apple store il marque livré en 3-4 semaines, premier flou pour moi, un mac qui vient de sortir et livré sous 1 mois alors que mon ipod video je l'ai eu en 3 jours, enfin passons. La où je m'interroge encore plus c'est lorsque je suis tombé sur un sujet (pro\anti apple je ne m'en souviens plus) disant que appel n'avait pas encore conçu c'est macbook intel et donc le delais de livraison étant en parti là pour cacher le retard de fabrication?  
Alors on me dis qu'il existe, qu'il est dispo et aprés qu'il n'existe pas encore, je suis perdu. Ou alors je ne comprends rien  (c'est un cas envisageable).

PS: je n'ai jamais eu de mac et XP commencant à m'exaspérer j'essaie de faire le bon choix pour un mac.


----------



## valoriel (2 Mars 2006)

tout d'abord, bienvenu(e) sur macG 

je suis moi même étudiant (en deuxième année de PC à la fac) et le mac est un outil formidable (prise des cours, de notes, accés internet en wi-fi ultra simple...) même si j'ai adopté apple étant tout petit.

mon conseil: si tu as les moyens, ce qui semble être le cas puisque tu te renseignes à propos du macbook pro, c'est de faire un tour sur cette page. pour 1899 tu as le macbook pro 15", iLife"06, filemaker pro 8 et MS office version étudiant! bref un très bon plan 

et pour répondre à tes interrogations:
- *oui* le macbook pro est sortie!! il a été annoncé le 10 janvier et certains ont déjà été livrés.

- en faisant une recherche avec les mots "macbook" "pro", tu trouveras un certains nombres d'avis ou de liens vers des tests. *et pour te rassurer, les premiers tests sont très encourageant aussi bien au niveau des performances que de la batterie.*

- enfin, si le délai annoncé est aussi long (en France, car aux US, c'est plus court  ) c'est car la demande est très forte (comme à chaque nouvelle sortie chez apple) et aussi que les processeurs intel n'étaient pas encore disponibles en quantité suffisante. mais maintenant, petit à petit ce délai va être raccourci.


----------



## fredintosh (2 Mars 2006)

arnaud_aime a dit:
			
		

> Autant pour moi, je me reprends. Je parlais bien du macbook pro intel portable (je crois que tout y est cette fois ci).
> S'il existe et mis en vente par la même occasion pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas de test?
> Je vais me faire plus précis pour vous éclairer un peu: sur le apple store il marque livré en 3-4 semaines, premier flou pour moi, un mac qui vient de sortir et livré sous 1 mois alors que mon ipod video je l'ai eu en 3 jours, enfin passons. La où je m'interroge encore plus c'est lorsque je suis tombé sur un sujet (pro\anti apple je ne m'en souviens plus) disant que appel n'avait pas encore conçu c'est macbook intel et donc le delais de livraison étant en parti là pour cacher le retard de fabrication?
> Alors on me dis qu'il existe, qu'il est dispo et aprés qu'il n'existe pas encore, je suis perdu. Ou alors je ne comprends rien  (c'est un cas envisageable).
> ...



Patience, il vient tout juste de sortir ! Les tests commencent donc tout juste à arriver. Je crois que les premiers échos sont plutôt très positifs.
Tiens, si tu aimes parler l'anglais (ce qui n'est pas mon cas)  : un long test


----------



## arnaud_aime (3 Mars 2006)

Et bien merci pour vos réponses. Je n'aurais pas cru avoir ma réponse si vite et par la même occasion des réponses courtoises ce qui n'est pas le cas de tout les forums (cf à d'autres forum dont je terrai le nom ). Et bien j'ai de la lecture avec ce test en anglais. 

Ps: je suis également en PC mais première année.... 

cordialement.


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Mars 2006)

N'héitez à balancer tout ce qui concerne des infos ( positioves     ) sur le Mac Book Pro je suis très intéressé.


Et concernant l'autonomie de la batterie, alors c'est combien ??


----------



## vincmyl (3 Mars 2006)

D'après les tests, 3H - 3H30


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Mars 2006)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> D'après les tests, 3H - 3H30




Ouh la  je suis déçu  pourquoi c'est pas plus ?? Avec mon iBook G4 j'atteignais les 5h30 


Et j'ai survolé vite fait le test , le Mac Book Pro ne gagne pas souvent face au Dell Inspiron et Imac Intel Dual Core    


Je croyais que le Mac Book Pro était meilleur que l'iMAC intel


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Mars 2006)

Quelques tests:
http://www.powerpage.org/
http://www.macworld.com/2006/02/reviews/mbpromain/index.php
http://www.stuffmag.co.uk/hotstuffarticle.asp?de_id=1307
http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/macbookpro.ars


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Mars 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Ouh la  je suis déçu  pourquoi c'est pas plus ?? Avec mon iBook G4 j'atteignais les 5h30
> 
> 
> Et j'ai survolé vite fait le test , le Mac Book Pro ne gagne pas souvent face au Dell Inspiron et Imac Intel Dual Core
> ...


Même processeur, même CG, tout est est identique, comment le MBPro pourrait être plus rapide que l'iMac ? 

C'est déjà pas mal qu'un portable soit aussi rapide qu'une machine de bureau


----------



## valoriel (3 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Même processeur, même CG, tout est est identique, comment le MBPro pourrait être plus rapide que l'iMac ?


paske l'iSight est plus petite?   :rateau:


----------



## nosousyman (3 Mars 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Ouh la  je suis déçu  pourquoi c'est pas plus ?? Avec mon iBook G4 j'atteignais les 5h30
> 
> 
> Et j'ai survolé vite fait le test , le Mac Book Pro ne gagne pas souvent face au Dell Inspiron et Imac Intel Dual Core
> ...



faut pas oublier que le disque dur du MB est un 5400 tr/min, voilà pouqoi il est un peut plus lent. mais quand meme malgres tout c'est pas mal du tout pour un 2,5 pouces


----------



## valoriel (3 Mars 2006)

ben je viens de survoler le test et je trouve ça plutôt positif 

j'attend encore quelques retour et je crois que je vais me lancer!!


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ben je viens de survoler le test et je trouve ça plutôt positif
> 
> j'attend encore quelques retour et je crois que je vais me lancer!!


Je te fais un topo dès que j'ai reçu le mien  (dans un mois environ )


----------



## valoriel (3 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Je te fais un topo dès que j'ai reçu le mien  (dans un mois environ )


merci 

je ne manquerais pas de t'y faire penser 
mais j'espère que le jour ou je me déciderais,
les délais seront plus cours...


----------



## Jtit (4 Mars 2006)

Bonjour, je viens tout juste de switcher pour un MacBook Pro. Je l'ai commandé sur l'Applestore et j'ai été surpris des délais qui étaient plus courts qu'annoncé finalement, plutôt 2-3 semaines. Alors courage pour ceux qui attendent encore...  Ils l'ont fabriqué tellement vite que j'ai un clavier "awerty", c'est déroutant, taper sur z pour un w et vice-versa


----------



## fredintosh (4 Mars 2006)

Jtit a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je viens tout juste de switcher pour un MacBook Pro. Je l'ai commandé sur l'Applestore et j'ai été surpris des délais qui étaient plus courts qu'annoncé finalement, plutôt 2-3 semaines. Alors courage pour ceux qui attendent encore...  Ils l'ont fabriqué tellement vite que j'ai un clavier "awerty", c'est déroutant, taper sur z pour un w et vice-versa



Un Mac awerty en vaut deux.


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Un Mac awerty en vaut deux.



Tadam piiicchhhh  (batterie  )  j'adore ta blague  + 1 ^^


			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Même processeur, même CG, tout est est identique, comment le MBPro pourrait être plus rapide que l'iMac ?
> 
> C'est déjà pas mal qu'un portable soit aussi rapide qu'une machine de bureau



Ah oui ok donc ca ne serait pas une mauvaise affaire de prendre un MacBook Pro comme ordinateur principal pour faire du montage vidéo DV sur Final Cut Pro et utilisez tout les logiciels de graphismes ( Suite Adobe / Macromedia) ?? 

Et aussi trois petites questions ( j 'adore ça les questions   )  : Pourquoi l'inspiron de Dell gagne pas mal de fois , alors que c'ets quand meme un Dell quoi c'est pas cher mais la qualité....:hein: ??

Quand sortiront la suite Adobe et Macromedia en Universal Binairie ??

et la dernière je n'ai pas vu énormément de remarque sur l'autonomie du Mac Book Pro , vous ne trouvez pas que 3h30 c'est très faible pour de nos jours ??

Voilà voilà, bonne rédaction


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Mars 2006)

Pour une utilisation pro avec des logiciels Adobe et Macromedia il faudra attendre les UB qui sortiront en... 2007 ! 

L'inspiron Dell est un portable haut de gamme (et de poids: 4,1Kg :afraid: ) chez Dell

3h30 en utilisation normal c'est pas mal, c'est du même ordre que les derniers powerbooks
une petite comparaison de l'autonmie au fil des âges


----------



## vincmyl (4 Mars 2006)

Tu peux trouver de bons G4 sur le refurb encore, qui sont quand meme encore performants


----------



## SadChief (4 Mars 2006)

> Quand sortiront la suite Adobe et Macromedia en Universal Binairie ??



(Détendez-vous et respirez profondément avant de lire, afin d'absorber le choc): NON elles ne sortiront PAS.

Adobe vient juste de faire savoir qu'il n'y aurait PAS de version Universal Binary, ni pour la suite CS2, ni pour Macromedia (Adobe) Studio 8.

On devra attendre les versions suivantes (CS3 et Studio 9) en 2007. Avec le passage en caisse de rigueur.

Une pétition est en ligne  que vous êtes invités à signer (si vous le désirez bien entendu - histoire de vous défouler... et qui sait...).

SadChief


----------



## valoriel (4 Mars 2006)

SadChief a dit:
			
		

> (Détendez-vous et respirez profondément avant de lire, afin d'absorber le choc): NON elles ne sortiront PAS.


dit comme ça, on a peur  :afraid:

mais en fait, ça fait un moment qu'on est détendu puisqu'on est tous au courant 
et au bout de deux jours, on a arrété de respirer profondement: on avait l'air con dans la rue


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Mars 2006)

SIGNEZ LA PETITION       ci dessus


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Mars 2006)

Je lisais les différents tests sur le MacBook Pro et je remarque que dans pluseiurs tests de vitesse , les benchs et tout , et bien il ne gagne pas souvent. 

Le mac book pro est il alors une bonne affaire niveau puissance et portabilité ??


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Mars 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Je lisais les différents tests sur le MacBook Pro et je remarque que dans pluseiurs tests de vitesse , les benchs et tout , et bien il ne gagne pas souvent.
> 
> Le mac book pro est il alors une bonne affaire niveau puissance et portabilité ??


oui 

il fait toujours bonne figure
je ne vois pas de cas où un portable le surclasse


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> oui
> 
> il fait toujours bonne figure
> je ne vois pas de cas où un portable le surclasse



Bah sur ce site y'a pas mal de fois où le MacBook Pro soit se fait dépassé par le Dell Inspiron ou même pire des fois par le PowerBook G4. donc c'est pour ça que je me pose vraiment la question.

Moi je croyais que le MacBook Pro était une bête de course pour un portable et tout à fait capable de remplacer un MAC de salon et faire tout ce que l'iMac peut faire. Mais avec ces benchs je doute un peu.

Pouvez vous éclairer ma lanterne ??


----------



## SadChief (4 Mars 2006)

J'avais lu cet article il y a quelques jours. Je viens de le relire et je constate que rien n'y est dit sur un autre problème des machines à processeur Intel (MBP ou iMac): le problème du rendu du texte.

Depuis Panther on utilise le "sub-pixel rendering" ou "sub-pixel anti-aliasing" pour le texte (avant Panther c'était uniquement le "standard anti-aliasing"). En gros, puisqu'un pixel est en fait réalisé de trois points de couleurs différente, l'ombrage des contours du texte est réalisé par les "sous-pixels", c'est-à-dire par les points de couleur red, blue, green. C'est ce qu'on appelle le "sub-pixel ant-aliasing". Le "standard" utilise l'ombrage de couleur gris uniquement - donc un anti-aliasing assez grossier quand même.

Pour des détails regarder ici.

Ces deux possibilités sont à choisir (depuis Panther) dans les Préférences système>Appearence>Font Smoothing Style (excusez-moi les termes en anglais, mais c'est mon système qui est en anglais). Le "Standard" correspond bien à l'anti-aliasing "Standard" et les autres, au "sub-pixel...etc". OK.

Pour des raisons que je ne connais pas (matérielles? logicielles?) les applis à base de Carbon (Word, Camino, MSN...) n'acceptent QUE le "Standard rendering". Vous pouvez changer les options et redémarrer, l'aspect ne change pas. Ce qui fait que dans certaines applications le texte a un aspect différent sur deux machines, l'une PowerPC, l'autre Intel.

Un bon exemple en ce sens est iTunes. Regardez le rendu du texte sur un MBP et un PB mis côte à côte (ou sur deux iMac, G5 et Intel).

Pour l'instant, y'a pas photo. Grosse différence... à l'avantage du PowerPC. Pour l'instant, je le répète.

SadChief


----------



## arnaud_aime (5 Mars 2006)

Même si je sais pertinemment que cela n'est pas le sujet dans ce topic, j'aurais aimé savoir si la gamme ibook aura droit aussi à un petit lifting ou pas? 
Cela me semble logique mais je préfère demander confirmation. De plus si quelqu'un à des informations dessus je suis preneur car j'aimerais avant de me lancer dans la nouvelle génération de mac chez apple avoir une certitude sur le processeur intel dans cres derniers. 
Vous pouvez m'envoyer un mail pas besoin obligatoirement de répondre sur le forum, mais cela peut profiter à tous le monde. 

cordialement


----------

